# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Robot Hàn Khung Xe Thép, Inox, Nhôm Panasonic

## tuangianglion

*Robot hàn khung xe ô tô*, hàn khung xe máy đang trở thành công cụ không thể thiếu trong công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại. Với những tính năng ưu việt của Robot hàn và khả năng ứng dụng đặc biệt hiệu quả khi áp dụng vào lĩnh vực sản xuất khung xe thì Robot hàn đã được 100% các nhà máy sử dụng.

*ROBOT HÀN KHUNG XE VÀ CÔNG NGHIỆP 4.0
*
Chúng ta đã trải qua các cuộc cách mạng công nghiệp thay đổi hoàn toàn cuộc sống toàn cầu có thể tóm tắt ngắn gọn như sau

*1.Cuộc cách mạng công nghiệp lần thứ nhất
*
Diễn ra vào đầu thế kỷ 18 tại Vương Quốc Anh, với sự xuất hiện của động cơ hơi nước do Thomas Newcomen chế tạo vào năm 1712 xuất phát từ nhu cầu bơm nước ngập khỏi các mỏ khai thác than, phát minh mới cho phép bơm nước từ độ sâu hàng chục lần so với động cơ ngựa kéo trước đây. Sau nhiều lần cải tiến đầu thế kỷ 19, động cơ hơi nước được ứng dụng thành công vào tầu thuỷ, xe lửa giúp việc lưu thông hàng hoá được thuận lợi hơn.


Cách mạng công nghiệp lần thứ 1
2.Cuộc cách mạng công nghiệp lần thứ 2

Diễn ra vào khoảng 1850 – 1914 với tiền đề là quy trình luyện thép mới của Henry Bessemer vào 1855 làm giá thép rẻ hơn đến 80%, từ đó thép bắt đầu được sử dụng trong việc mở rộng đường sắt, động cơ và các công trình lớn trở thành chất xúc tác quan trọng cho sự đổi mới. Tiếp theo năng lượng từ than đã được thay thế bằng dầu mỏ, và đặc biệt là sự xuất hiện của điện tạo điều cho ra kiện ra đời của hàng loạt các phát minh như : bóng đèn, điện thoại, máy giặt, tủ lạnh mà chúng ta sử dụng ngày nay.


Cách mạng công nghiệp lần thứ 2
*3.Cuộc cách mạng công nghệ lần thứ 3
*
Cuộc cách mạng khoa học công nghệ lần thứ 3 được biết đến là cuộc cách mạng khoa học công nghệ, đánh dấu và mở ra một thời kỳ đỉnh cao công nghệ đó là sự ra đời và lan tỏa của công nghệ thông tin (CNTT), sử dụng điện tử và công nghệ thông tin để tự động hóa sản xuất. Cuộc cách mạng này thường được gọi là cuộc cách mạng máy tính hay cách mạng số bởi vì nó được xúc tác bởi sự phát triển của chất bán dẫn, siêu máy tính, máy tính cá nhân (thập niên 1970 và 1980) và Internet (thập niên 1990).


Cách mạng công nghiệp lần thứ 3
*4.Cuộc cách mạng công nghệ lần thứ 4 (4.0)
*
Cuộc cách mạng công nghiệp 4.0 có lẽ đã là thuật ngữ quen thuộc với chúng ta, cuộc cách mạng lần này diễn ra trên 3 lĩnh vực chính đó là: Kỹ thuật số, vật lý và công nghệ sinh học. Trí tuệ nhân tạo (AI), vận vật kết nối và dữ liệu lớn là 3 yếu tố cốt lõi trong lĩnh vực số, bên cạnh đó lĩnh vực vật lý sẽ cho chúng ta những Robot thế hệ mới thông minh hơn, xe tự lái, công nghệ nano…Công nghệ sinh học sẽ tập trung nghiên cứu để tạo ra thay đổi lớn trong nông nghiệp, thuỷ sản, y dược, chế biến thực phẩm, môi trường và năng lượng tái tạo.


Cách mạng công nghiệp lần thứ 4
*ROBOT HÀN KHUNG XE Ô TÔ, XE MÁY – NĂNG SUẤT KINH NGẠC
*
Với sự phát triển không ngừng của ngành sản xuất ô tô, xe máy việc tự động hoá diễn ra gần như hoàn toàn thì Robot hàn khung xe có một vai trò rất quan trọng. Khung xe ô tô là bộ phận giúp nâng đỡ toàn bộ chiếc xe của bạn. Nó còn đóng vai trò liên kết các máy móc. Thiết bị lại với nhau thành một chủ thể hợp nhất để chiếc xe có thể hoạt động một cách linh hoạt.

Khung xe được ví như bộ xương của cơ thể người. Để nâng đỡ được cơ thể thì chúng ta cần phải cung cấp dinh dưỡng để bộ xương luôn chắc khỏe. Khung xe là toàn bộ phần nâng đỡ cơ thể của ô tô.Khung xe đi liền với thân vỏ xe. Do vậy khi sản xuất khung xe thì người ta sẽ nghĩ ngay đến việc sản xuất phần khung đơn các chi tiết ở vỏ của xe như : Cánh cửa, cánh cửa, phần đuôi, nắp capo, các rè chắn.


Robot hàn công nghiệp

Việc sử dụng *Robot hàn* khung xe oto, xe máy giúp cho quá trình sản xuất tăng lên một cách đáng kinh ngạc. Sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa robot cấp phôi tự động và robot hàn được điều khiển bới máy chủ trung tâm, các robot hàn có thể giao tiếp với nhau thông qua tín hiệu điều khiển, lập trình từ hệ thống.

*ROBOT HÀN KHUNG XE PANASONIC – SỰ LỰA CHỌN KHÔNG THỂ THIẾU
**Tăng năng suất*

Có thể nói với công nghệ sản xuất oto, xe máy thì không thể thiếu Robot hàn áp dụng cho việc hàn khung xe, với tốc độ hàn nhanh, mối hàn đẹp, chất lượng và có thể làm việc liên tục trong khoảng thời gian dài với cùng một năng suất, không biết mệt mỏi, luôn luôn ổn định khi làm việc cho ra một sản phẩm đồng nhất về chất lượng. Năng suất sản xuất sẽ được đẩy lên gấp nhiều lần khi áp dụng Robot hàn so với các loại máy hàn thông thường.


Robot hàn khung xe ô tô Panasonic
*Tiết kiệm chi phí, bài toán kinh tế cho doanh nghiệp
*
Để sở hữu hệ thống máy hàn tự động hoặc Robot hàn hiện đại, các doanh nghiệp sẽ mất một khoản đầu tư ban đầu tương đối lớn. Tuy nhiên, trong quá trình sử dụng, giải pháp hàn tự động sẽ giúp các doanh nghiệp tiết kiệm chi phí vận hành, rút ngắn thời gian hoàn vốn.

Cụ thể, trong trường hợp không ứng dụng giải pháp tự động hóa vào quy trình sản xuất, các doanh nghiệp, nhà máy, phân xưởng sản xuất bắt buộc phải thuê mướn vài trăm nhân công để tạo ra sản lượng như yêu cầu. Để duy trì hoạt động, các doanh nghiệp phải tốn kém rất nhiều chi phí cho nhân công như: Lương thưởng, bảo hiểm, khám sức khỏe, nghỉ có lương, hưu trí…

Ngược lại, các doanh nghiệp chỉ cần ngân sách đầu tư ban đầu cho Robot hàn tự động, tiết kiệm đáng kể chi phí vận hành. Đặc biệt, với các dòng máy hàn tự động công nghệ cao, đảm bảo chất lượng, tiết kiệm năng lượng, rất ít khi bị hư hỏng hoặc phát sinh lỗi kỹ thuật, các doanh nghiệp không cần tốn kém nhiều tiền bạc cho các dịch vụ bảo dưỡng, bảo trì, sửa chữa hoặc thay thế linh phụ kiện.

*Sự đồng bộ và ổn định
*
Có thể nói đây là một ưu điểm khác khi sử dụng Robot hàn, thay vì sử dụng công nghân và máy hàn, khi sử dụng Robot hàn có sự đồng bộ giữa nhiều Robot và hệ thống khác, các bạn thử tưởng tượng 100 con Robot hàn làm việc liên tục không ngừng nghỉ ngày đêm, kết hợp với hệ thống Robot cấp phôi cụ thể là khung xe, vỏ xe cùng nhịp nhàng kết hợp một cách tự động, các bạn sẽ thấy sự khác biệt là không thể so sánh.


Robot hàn khung xe máy
*ROBOT HÀN KHUNG XE TẠI VIỆT NAM , HÀN KHUNG* Ô TÔ, XE MÁY
*
Việt nam chúng ta đang phát triển từng ngày, hoà mình vào nền công nghiệp thế giới, hiện tại có rất nhiều các thương hiệu lớn tại Việt nam về Ô tô, xe máy đã áp dụng hệ thống robot hàn tự động vào sản xuất khung xe, vỏ xe như: Vinfast, thaco trường hải, yamaha, honda , Ford…dự báo sẽ còn rất nhiều các nhà máy, xí nghiệp và các xưởng sản xuất tư nhân áp dụng robot hàn vào sản xuất để nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm cũng như tăng năng suất, cung cấp tới quý khách hàng những sản phẩm tốt nhất với giá thành tốt nhất.

Robot hàn panasonic
*ROBOT HÀN PANASONIC TẠI VIỆT NAM
*
Weldtec là đại diện của hãng Panasonic tại Việt Nam, Robot hàn cung cấp bởi Weldtec luôn được nhập khẩu từ hàng nên có chất lượng và giá thành tốt, sản phẩm chính hãng với chế độ bảo hành, chăm sóc khách hàng thường xuyên. Với đội ngũ kỹ thuật hơn 20 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực Robot hàn, quý khách có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm khi lựa chọn Weldtec, với những giải pháp tư vấn tối ưu cho khách hàng về việc lựa chọn Robot giúp tiết kiếm chi phí tối đa.

*CÔNG TY CP CÔNG NGHỆ VÀ THIẾT BỊ HÀN WELDTEC
*Trụ sở chính : Lô S5 – 11, Khu Công Nghiệp Tân Triều, Triều Khúc, Hà Nội
Hotline : 0902.972.907 -  Email: nhung.nh@weldtec.com.vn 
Website : www.weldtec.com.vn

----------


## tuangianglion

Robot hàn khung xe ô tô, hàn khung xe máy đang trở thành công cụ không thể thiếu trong công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại. Với những tính năng ưu việt của Robot hàn và khả năng ứng dụng đặc biệt hiệu quả khi áp dụng vào lĩnh vực sản xuất khung xe thì Robot hàn đã được 100% các nhà máy sử dụng.

----------

